# Foals-Before and after colors!



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Dalayla at one day









Dalayla at 4 months










Dalayla at 3 years










Dalayla at 5 years


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is my mare and her second foal, Docs Sharp Valentine. This picture was the the same morning she was foaled during the night.









Stand-by for follow-up picture.

ETA: ACK!! I can't find a picture of this filly after she greyed out, but she is by a grey son of Playgun out of Miss Silver Pistol who are both Cutting Horse Champions.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry for double post. ^^^^This is the filly. I made a mistake in description of picture. She did turn a steel grey with black mane and tail.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I've seen a couple different changes, though these are the only ones i have good pictures off.
This is Bullet at 1 day old







This is Him at 2-years







Mouse at 3 days old







She didn't change too much, though she darkened up from her "buttermilk" stage & got more of a golden tinge to her. When she was about 2-4 months she was a little smokier & had a dorsal stripe (countershading actually since neither parents were dun) :wink:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Image didn't change too much, however when he was born we were all kind of quiet-thinking he was a bay. Everyone had their hearts set on a buckskin. Luckily it became apparent when he dried off that he was indeed our buckskin 

Fresh from the oven:









Four months old:









Three years old:


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

This is QT at a couple of hours old.










This is her at a week old.










This is her at a month old.










This is her at 4 months.










This is her at 6 months.










This is her at 8 months.










This is her at 10 months.










This is her at 12 months.


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

This is Whisper at as a foal then a yearling.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Locke is the one of mine that changed the most, but he's just a yearling now, can't wait to see how he looks when he is mature


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I dont have any just born pictures of Rodeo I need to get some soon tho.....
Here is Rodeo at 3 months.








At 9months old.








Now.


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

New_Image he is stunning!
tmyfrnk he is so cute!
they are all very sweet!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is the first foal ever born in my life time in my family. xD

He didnt' change to much but he had me running for my money guessing what his color was going to be.

Two days old









Month old, he started to rub his fur, I thought he was rubbing it raw but it was just shedding I guess. At first I thought he was going to be black, his sire was black. Then as time went I thought bay, but... No.









4 months old, pratically the same as his mother, sorrel.


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

This is my horse, I had no idea what color he was, a couple hours old









A couple weeks old with his dam, a dark bay, his sire is black with one sock and a blaze.









A couple weeks ago, coming 5, Winter:









Summer:


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

dolly around a week old: 








4 months old








3 years old, now


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

AKBarbWire said:


> This is my horse, I had no idea what color he was, a couple hours old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the mature color! Handsome guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

ashxcx said:


> dolly around a week old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Changes like dolly are what amazes me! Before I learned they change color I would of thought you were pulling my leg with his transformation! What a cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

nworkman82 said:


> Wow! Changes like dolly are what amazes me! Before I learned they change color I would of thought you were pulling my leg with his transformation! What a cutie!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thank you! for the longest time i had no idea what color she was or was even going to be, and when i was shopping for my mini's i DID NOT want a chestnut but i went and saw her anyway fell in love and decided to get her when i went back to pick her up at 4 months old i also died! i didn't think it was the same horse! but she is a silver dapple PINTO! which to my knowledge is only found in mini's!  here is a side picture:








its all very pretty coloring she has, i also understand her feet were long she had a puncture at the time - and couldn't get her trimmed, this was also taken last year


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

haha - i'll try to play along although at this point his color change isn't quite so clear in the recent pictures. stupid fuzzy winter fur! haha

Koda @ birth:









Koda @ 3mths: 









Koda @ 8mths: 









Koda @ 10mths:


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

crimsonsky said:


> haha - i'll try to play along although at this point his color change isn't quite so clear in the recent pictures. stupid fuzzy winter fur! haha
> 
> Koda @ birth:
> 
> ...


Is he graying out or is that just funny appy tricks? I love his markings, I hope they stay!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i think he's roaning out. it's so hard to tell and i need to get his fuzz all off so i can take pictures to send in his registration before he turns one. it's so frustrating!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

crimsonsky - His dam is grey? He looks like he is greying out and not roaning.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Unfortunately I can't find the foal picts of this little guy. He is our neighbors horse and when he was born he was black with white spots on his bum and now he is the opposite.

He was such a cute foal.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Rockey a few days








Rockey about 4 months 








Rockey just turning two 








Rockey as a three year old. 








Rockey turning 5 







I have baby photos and growing up pictures of quite a few of my dads horses


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry bout the double post guys just found all my baby pics of them ;D 
Hob-knob and rockey as foals







Hob-knob turning 4 







chip as foal







Chip turning two







My friends horse star as a foal (my dad bred her) 







star as a yearling







Star coming 4 







Moss as a foal (i think he's a few weeks here)







Moss at about 3 months ( i think) 








Both Moss and Star are full brothers and sisters too Rockey


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> crimsonsky - His dam is grey? He looks like he is greying out and not roaning.


haha - yeah i guess she'd be a grey? i'm a bit unclear on grey or roan for appys. here are both his parents - unfortunately the pics are a few years old so don't factor any conformation critique into this! haha

dam:









sire:









now... seeing as you're an appy person yourself - what the heck would i mark on his registration papers for color then? ugh this is confusing.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

How old is the dam in that photo?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Crimson, want to start your own thread in the color area? I just don't want to side track this one to much.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Crimson, want to start your own thread in the color area? I just don't want to side track this one to much.


done! sorry for the thread jack! :wink:


----------

